# Morrow front hub



## tailhole (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking for a NOS or very nice Morrow front hub to lace up to some 700 alloy wheels.  Would consider a front/rear package deal, both in near NOS shape, but really just need the front.  Thanks.
Send pics & price to me directly at 
smourer@gmail.com
Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2013)

*Never seen a morrow front*

got a picture?


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 8, 2013)

*picture*

ask and you will see..

sorry not for sale but this is a an army version of a Front Morrow Hub.
aka.... barrel axle hub.

good luck in your hunt!


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2013)

*well er no*



dynacycle said:


> ask and you will see..
> 
> sorry not for sale but this is a an army version of a Front Morrow Hub.
> aka.... barrel axle hub.
> ...




That is an ECLIPSE
not a Morrow.

I do have an eclipse QUILL like that with 120 holes

and then there is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130941957958
Just to be technical: THERE IS NO MORROW FRONT HUB.
yes the coaser brake and front hub were made by the same company.


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 8, 2013)

One of the same, look at history of Morrow.



 picture thanks to Fat Tire Trading Post, Copyright 2013


----------



## tailhole (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks for providing the photo*

That's what I was looking for or similar.  Whatever front hub is usually paired with a Morrow rear.
If you have one, please send pics & price directly to me.
Thanks,
-Scott
smourer@gmail.com


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2013)

*Elgin is a brand westfield is a manufacturer*

That may be hard to understand.

Untill someone puts up some documentation, I have to say THERE IS NO MORROW FRONT HUB thanks! (please prove me wrong! I like to learn)


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 8, 2013)

tailhole said:


> ...*Whatever front hub is usually paired with a Morrow rear*.... Thanks,
> -Scott
> smourer@gmail.com




What year Morrow and what brand/type of bike?


----------



## tailhole (Jul 8, 2013)

It's for a early 20's Dayton Motorbike, but I'm lacing up an NOS Morrow rear to a Velocity P-35 (these are modern 700 alloy wheels, also called Blunts) and I wanted a nice matching hub for the front.  So no need to be historically accurate, just complementary.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 8, 2013)

tailhole said:


> It's for a early 20's Dayton Motorbike, but I'm lacing up an NOS Morrow rear to a Velocity P-35 (these are modern 700 alloy wheels, also called Blunts) and I wanted a nice matching hub for the front.  So no need to be historically accurate, just complementary.




The most common matchup with a Morrow hub over the span of time was probably New Departure Model W, but there is nothing particulaly complimentary about them.  I would try to find something with a different profile, and fully enclosing machined cones (meaning no stamped dustcaps).


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

*hub like this ?*

this hub has no markings on it I took it off a junk wood rim .It was with the turn or the century parts  I found ...Tom


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 10, 2013)

*No "Branding" here!*

Well....but for those who want to know...
Alexander P. Morrow (not a brand),  once foreman of the machine room then *superintendent* at the Eclipse Manufacturing Co. Created an adaptation
of the "Farrow Bicycle Brake"(spoon brake) which Eclipse had manufacturing rights to in 1896. He incorporated a freewheeling overriding clutch
attached to the crank shaft to activate the "Farrow" style spoon brake and hence the "Morrow" brake was born.



1898 Morrow made a bell type coaster brake hub like your picture below shows H.E. Walker marketing.
1899 so in demand was this brake Eclipse closed down bicycle production and focused on larger scale manufacturing on hubs.
A. P. Morrow being superintendent I would say those are Morrow's front hubs.

Good luck to original poster in finding one of these gems.....     (free bump)







bike said:


> That may be hard to understand.
> 
> Untill someone puts up some documentation, I have to say THERE IS NO MORROW FRONT HUB thanks! (please prove me wrong! I like to learn)


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2013)

*please show print that says morrow front hub*



dynacycle said:


> Well....but for those who want to know...
> Alexander P. Morrow (not a brand),  once foreman of the machine room then *superintendent* at the Eclipse Manufacturing Co. Created an adaptation
> of the "Farrow Bicycle Brake"(spoon brake) which Eclipse had manufacturing rights to in 1896. He incorporated a freewheeling overriding clutch
> attached to the crank shaft to activate the "Farrow" style spoon brake and hence the "Morrow" brake was born.
> ...




Perhaps a rose is a rose but thre is no shortage over the years of MORROW REAR COASTER AND BRAKE or COASTER BRAKE bot STILL NO FRONT HUB- a small barb- just cause you WANT IT TO BE dont make it so...


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 10, 2013)

*Lol*

Made by A. P. Morrow's hands and yet you still don't think those are Morrow's front hubs....?
I guess some people just like a good argument with their coffee. I'm throwing in the towel and hoping
that " tailhole" will find what he's looking for!!!!




bike said:


> Perhaps a rose is a rose but thre is no shortage over the years of MORROW REAR COASTER AND BRAKE or COASTER BRAKE bot STILL NO FRONT HUB- a small barb- just cause you WANT IT TO BE dont make it so...


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2013)

dynacycle said:


> Made by A. P. Morrow's hands and yet you still don't think those are Morrow's front hubs....?
> I guess some people just like a good argument with their coffee. I'm throwing in the towel and hoping
> that " tailhole" will find what he's looking for!!!!




does not matter if god made them- still eclipse brand


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 10, 2013)

*hmm print required*

for educational kicks only...   lol
read me the heading that starts with "Wheels" on this 1898 Eclipse Bicycle Catalog.
Notice the new "Morrow" brake at the cranks.
Enjoy!!





photo thanks to nostalgic.net




bike said:


> does not matter if god made them- still eclipse brand


----------



## bike (Jul 11, 2013)

*Now we are getting somewere*



dynacycle said:


> for educational kicks only...   lol
> read me the heading that starts with "Wheels" on this 1898 Eclipse Bicycle Catalog.
> Notice the new "Morrow" brake at the cranks.
> Enjoy!!
> ...




Sloppy Copywriting?? Time will tell.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the hub I wanted (whatever you want to call it), thanks for the added excitement!
-Scott


----------



## bike (Jul 11, 2013)

*Please*



tailhole said:


> I got the hub I wanted (whatever you want to call it), thanks for the added excitement!
> -Scott




reward us with a pic! Thanks


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 12, 2013)

*yes*

I second that motion!!
Glad to help and mostly glad to educate!



bike said:


> reward us with a pic! Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

bike said:


> Perhaps a rose is a rose but thre is no shortage over the years of MORROW REAR COASTER AND BRAKE or COASTER BRAKE bot STILL NO FRONT HUB- a small barb- just cause you WANT IT TO BE dont make it so...




 (please prove me wrong! I like to learn)...ok Bike, you asked...(no hard feelings)
Elgin was a manufacturer 1896-1908... check The Wheelmen site.
They built the Acme King, Queen, Elgin King and several others for Sears Roebuck way before Westfield.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 28, 2013)

*Photos*

No marks on this, but a local collector that I got it from said it was a Morrow or at least commonly paired with Morrows.  It is  what I wanted.  After seeing it, I had remembered that they were larger in diameter than a ND hub.  This shell measures approximately 1" in diameter, 3" in length. 
Thanks for the help, squabbles, and research.
love the CABE
-Scott


----------



## bike (Jul 28, 2013)

*Very cool*

does the axle slide out or are the cones threaded to it?


----------



## tailhole (Jul 28, 2013)

*NO*

Cones, non-sliding.  I have a sliding one on my cycletruck and it's about 1 13/16" by a bit under 3" long and the flanges are quite a bit thicker and appear bigger in diameter (hard to get a tape measure in there on a Sunday morning). Here's a shot of it.


----------



## 37schwinn (Jul 28, 2013)

*Morrow / Eclipse / Bendix*

Here are some scans from a 1935 catalog showing Morrow hubs. The Ecllipse concave later became the Bendix A 2817 and the Eclipse heavy Duty later became the Bendix model K.


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 29, 2013)

*yes*

Nice one!!

thx for the pics


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 8, 2014)

*32 spoke front hub id*



tommydale1950 said:


> this hub has no markings on it I took it off a junk wood rim .It was with the turn or the century parts  I found ...Tom




was asked for info on this hub might it work for early Waverly ?


----------

